
Sunsetting Intros: A post-mortem on shutting down a product we just launched - kschua
https://baremetrics.com/blog/sunsetting-intros
======
mimixco
So they tried to charge investors and startups $500/mo for a social network
where they could meet each other. Not surprised that _no one_ was willing to
pay.

